# Therapy Dog Program at Work



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

So, the hospital where I work kicked off our new music, art, and therapy dog programs today. I got to see one of my co-worker's GSDs in action. What a treat! And what an awesome vocation for a dog. It's amazing the power a dog has to relieve their struggles - if only for a little while.

Much respect to those who bring comfort and joy to others - both patients and families - that are scared, hurting, broken, and vulnerable. They bring something good to people who may be in the midst of their worst moments. Much respect.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Watching Therapy Dogs comfort and reassure people in distress is a magical thing! Did your hospital train its own TDs or are they having an outside organization bring in trained dogs?


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Quinnsmom said:


> Watching Therapy Dogs comfort and reassure people in distress is a magical thing! Did your hospital train its own TDs or are they having an outside organization bring in trained dogs?


There are about a dozen folks - all volunteers - who paid for themselves and their dogs to be trained just so they could do this.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Once a Therapy Basset Hound, a huge breed with short legs, was put into bed with my pediatric post appendectomy patient. The animal put his huge heavy foot and stood on the child's incision. NOT therapeutic! I was not in the room when this happend, nor was I asked for permission. Sure they make people happy, but please keep them out of acute care and out of beds. Thanks.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

btfloyd said:


> There are about a dozen folks - all volunteers - who paid for themselves and their dogs to be trained just so they could do this.


 
Would this be a private trainer or an organization? Just curious - I am only familiar with the Canadian TD groups.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Once a Therapy Basset Hound, a huge breed with short legs, was put into bed with my pediatric post appendectomy patient. The animal put his huge heavy foot and stood on the child's incision. NOT therapeutic! I was not in the room when this happend, nor was I asked for permission. Sure they make people happy, but please keep them out of acute care and out of beds. Thanks.


Yeah, we don't put dogs in beds. And they are supervised by the handler 100% of the time.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Quinnsmom said:


> Would this be a private trainer or an organization? Just curious - I am only familiar with the Canadian TD groups.


Not sure. I can find out though. My guess is private trainer, but I don't know.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Quinnsmom said:


> Would this be a private trainer or an organization? Just curious - I am only familiar with the Canadian TD groups.


I spoke to a friend who's dog is in the program, and it was from a private trainer. Apparently, there was also some program graduate testing before being allowed in the hospital building.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Three of mine are registered Therapy Dogs. I do classes and also do the evaluations for others, and have someone else test my dogs. All depends on what National Therapy Dog Organization you are going through to register your dog. There are specific rules to follow, and allowing a dog on the bed without the handler right there is a huge no no. Handler has to be in control of the dog at all times.


----------

